# Yamaha Receiver and DTV Remote Code for Power On AND Off



## marcucci (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm posting this because I've seen mention in a few threads some conflicting information. Can anyone answer if there is ANY way to get a DTV remote to control power ON and OFF for Yamaha receivers that have different On and Standby buttons on their remotes? 

I just bought a Yamaha RX-V663 because EVERYTHING else about it was perfect for my setup. Now I'm befuddled by this seemingly pointless design flaw by Yamaha which they apparently have carried for years. What's extremely frustrating is that the 663 has a single on/off button on the front panel (unlike some other Yamahas) but discrete buttons on the remote.

BTW, if anyone is looking for the remote code, 31276 was the ONLY one that worked for me. NONE of the others in the list worked after multiple tries. That one worked like a champ. Now I'm just trying to figure out the on/off issue.


----------



## wildbill129 (Dec 22, 2006)

I never have been able to get the power on/off to work. It only works one way, on or off, can't remember which. That is another one of the many reasons I dumped that remote and went with the Harmony..


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Yamaha uses DIFFERENT codes to turn the receiver on and off. The DirecTV remote can only have a single code assigned to it, so it could EITHER turn the receiver ON, OR it could turn it OFF, but one button can't do both. That's due to Yamaha's design decision, and that's why there are two buttons on your Yamaha remote.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Interesting, I have a Yamaha HTR-5730 and when I slide the switch to AV1 I can use the Power button to turn the receiver on and off. Try holding the button for a brief second.

Try going to this site and using one of the codes there.


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> Interesting, I have a Yamaha HTR-5730 and when I slide the switch to AV1 I can use the Power button to turn the receiver on and off. Try holding the button for a brief second.
> 
> Try going to this site and using one of the codes there.


That's how my RX-V2700 works as well.


----------



## jocko (Mar 10, 2008)

I know your pain. My remote used to power on and off my Yamaha receiver...now it just does "off". I have the same problem with the original remote...so I'm just chalking it up to a design flaw on Yamaha's part.


----------



## PatrickGSR94 (Nov 12, 2008)

Both of my Onkyo receivers are the same way. I can only use the D* remote to turn off the receiver, but not turn it on. Very frustrating. I have to keep the Onkyo remote on the coffee table just to turn it on, and then I use the D* remote for everything else, including receiver volume and mute.

My AIWA stereo in my bedroom, though, will turn on with the D* remote. The only thing I can't do with the D* remote is change the input function on the stereo.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

One of the many reasons I love my Harmony 880 . . . (and yes, I have a Yamaha HTR-5960 so I feel the remote-code pain).


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

Why not just program a 2nd. button to turn Yamaha off? That's what I did. Doesn't your new remote copy from old remotes?


----------

